# Blood pressure higher in the evening.



## kingrollo (5 Jun 2018)

I have had borderline high blood pressure for a few years now. I have done the 24 hour monitoring thingy, as well as record my bllod pressure over a work and sent the results to GP.

GP has given me option to start medication - However I wanted to try and get it down naturally with some success:-

This morning by BP was 128/65 - but in the evening when I am still getting 143/78 - I know its common for BP to be higher in the evening - but those stats in the evening put me in high bp category.

Don't smoke, rarely drink, don't have a stressful job, gym 3 times a week - cycle at least 100 miles per week - there is a history of high bp in the family - (younger bother is on meds) - I know I can go back to GP but they will just offer me the meds which I don't want.

I am aged 54

Any thoughts ?


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (5 Jun 2018)




----------



## vickster (5 Jun 2018)

Surely 143/78 must be very borderline for meds (120/80 being normal, NICE guideline is 140/90) unless you have other medical conditions or a very strong family history of heart disease or stroke? 
What was the average BP while awake?
Presumably you are a healthy weight?

What does your doctor suggest other than pills? If nothing, see another Dr.
NICE give lots of advice on lifestyle intervention for example. Cutting right back on salt the most obvious


----------



## Alien8 (9 Jun 2018)

I get a company paid (BUPA/Nuffield) medical every year (used to be every other year).

The BP readings have been:

2010: 122/78
2012: 134/72
2014: 132/62
2016: 143/79
2017: 135/79
2018: 136/77

According to their charts, that puts the systolic in "High Normal" and the diastolic in "Normal" (but at the top of the band).

The doc, always a different one, has never made anything of it, or suggested I should be doing something to try and bring it down.

For reference, I'll be 53 next month, don' smoke, virtually tee-total, normal BMI, crap diet, desk job, and cycle about 1,000 miles/month at a reasonable intensity.


----------



## midlife (9 Jun 2018)

From memory I also thought the cut off at your age would be 140/90, mind you it's been a couple of years since I did my refresher training, maybe it's been lowered?


----------



## User269 (9 Jun 2018)

S_t_e_v_e said:


>




It's over 25 years since I completed my MSc in Health Promotion and am familiar with the message in this excellent video............will we ever learn?

btw, the traditional 140/90 borderline between normal and high BP was recently revised downwards.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jun 2018)

Wow
What a video
The wife decided a few weeks ago that we were having no more red meat as the cholesterol around my eyes has not stopped increasing despite all my efforts 

It’s 5.1 so we’re onto chicken and fish for now and having another test end of June 

So an interesting vid


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jun 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I have had borderline high blood pressure for a few years now. I have done the 24 hour monitoring thingy, as well as record my bllod pressure over a work and sent the results to GP.
> 
> GP has given me option to start medication - However I wanted to try and get it down naturally with some success:-
> 
> ...



First of all, why go to a doctor if you aren’t going to take their advice?

Medicine gets a bad wrap, sometimes justified, but they don’t make this stuff up...unlike every other source you’ll find.

If there are no other indicators out of the ordinary, and you are genetically predispositioned to high BP, why not take the medicine that’s proven to help?


----------



## kingrollo (12 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> First of all, why go to a doctor if you aren’t going to take their advice?
> 
> Medicine gets a bad wrap, sometimes justified, but they don’t make this stuff up...unlike every other source you’ll find.
> 
> If there are no other indicators out of the ordinary, and you are genetically predispositioned to high BP, why not take the medicine that’s proven to help?



They didn't advise - they said they could give me medication if I wanted it - or I could try and get the BP down myself. My query was as it is lower in the mornings is the indicator that my revised diet and other steps are working.

The BP tablets are for life - and I have know a few cyclists have issues in terms of stamina and distance cycling after taking them. If I can avoid or postpone them I will.


----------



## Salar (12 Jun 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wow
> The wife decided a few weeks ago that we were having no more red meat as the cholesterol around my eyes has not stopped increasing despite all my efforts



I gave up meat a good few years ago, don't miss it at all.

One thing I found you have to watch is vitamin B12 deficiency. I started to get restless leg syndrome in the evenings until I started taking B12 tablets.
I still get it sometimes, but the B12 keeps it at bay.


----------



## Alan O (12 Jun 2018)

Alien8 said:


> 2010: 122/78
> 2012: 134/72
> 2014: 132/62
> 2016: 143/79
> ...


Given the way BP can vary, I don't think you can read much at all into one measurement once a year, other than cases where it's significantly outside the normal range.

As an example, I'm taking part in a BP study that I've been doing for a couple of years, and I submit BP measurements every three months. They want 3 readings each morning, one minute apart, and 3 readings each evening, 1 minute apart, for 7 days, in order to get something statistically meaningful.

In my last set of readings, my lowest BP over the week was 94/58 and my highest was 141/90 - a wider range than you've recorded over a 9-year period. But two minutes after the 141/90, I was down to 131/85. On other occasions my BP went from 124/92 to 119/77, and from 133/86 to 125/82, both times within a minute.

My average readings over the 7 days were 124/83 morning and 116/73 evening, which probably have some statistical meaning - and seem fine. But 94/58 or 141/90 taken in isolation could have suggested completely opposite problems.

I think a single measurement once a year is a very crude indicator - unless, as I suggest, if it's dangerously abnormal and triggers closer inspection.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jun 2018)

My sister works in a GP surgery, this Christmas they went to the surgery for a few drinks where upon a gp challenged my sister to see who could get the highest score GP won at 210 over something, mainly done by intense laughing running on the spot.

Heavily influenced by emotion and recent activity.

What I hate about all of these things is the lobbying by Dr on the payroll of big pharma to lower figures as treatment levels.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Jun 2018)

kingrollo said:


> They didn't advise - they said they could give me medication if I wanted it - or I could try and get the BP down myself. My query was as it is lower in the mornings is the indicator that my revised diet and other steps are working.
> 
> The BP tablets are for life - and I have know a few cyclists have issues in terms of stamina and distance cycling after taking them. If I can avoid or postpone them I will.



That’s what they said to me, but they should be discontinuing my prescription in a couple of months.

Side effects are often assumed to affect everyone, when in reality they usually affect less than a thousandth in trials.

I’m not being judgemental here, I’m just encouraging you to use the medicine that works


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jun 2018)

Salar said:


> I gave up meat a good few years ago, don't miss it at all.
> 
> One thing I found you have to watch is vitamin B12 deficiency. I started to get restless leg syndrome in the evenings until I started taking B12 tablets.
> I still get it sometimes, but the B12 keeps it at bay.




Thanks for that mate that’s good to know


----------



## wait4me (12 Jun 2018)

User269 said:


> It's over 25 years since I completed my MSc in Health Promotion and am familiar with the message in this excellent video............will we ever learn?
> 
> btw, the traditional 140/90 borderline between normal and high BP was recently revised downwards.



Interesting article in the daily mail (don't scream if you're of political left persuasions) about medicines and Doctors. It seems most acceptable standards such as blood pressure, Cholesterol, Diabetes etc. have been increased without recognised reasoning over the years. Most if not all of these changes are partly due to medical companies promoting the ideas. Obviously their sales potentially increase as a result and Doctors salaries are enhanced by each medication prescribed.


----------



## TonySJ (12 Jun 2018)

Im 55yrs have high BP and medicated, Ramapril at night and Amlodipine in the morning. My health is good although I've got Crohn's and had part of my intestines removed last year, only just over 1 foot. 
I'm happy taking the medication as Id rather be safe than run the risk of an issue.
The medication causes no issues whatsoever so maybe I'm lucky. 
I have to have B12 injections due to low levels during Blood tests probably due to Crohn's and less intestinal tract. The B12 that I was lacking has been like Spinach to Popeye for me as I drop all my friends even the younger ones lol. 
I'm not sure if diet can reduce BP significantly on its own but worth a try but don't be to concerned about the medication just make sure you have regular check ups and the doseage is suitable for you and your BP levels.
There is a book "The China Study" which covers foods that is plant based and healthy, It could be worth you reading that to find alternative foods as it helps address Crohn's so will probably give you some dietary ideals.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2018)

I ended up with a 24h test last year as i was high every test at the doctors. Even bought a BP machine. What transpired is my BP would rise at work, but once sat down and relaxing it would fall to normal. As soon as i lay down it was quite low. The average was fine but as soon as i was up and at work it went skyward.

Beetroot is very good for lowering BP. You can get extract tablets. Its also good pre exercise.


----------



## kingrollo (13 Jun 2018)

OP Here latest reading (lowest of 3)
12/6 @ 11.14pm 132/76
13/6 @07.03am 125/66


----------



## kingrollo (13 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> I ended up with a 24h test last year as i was high every test at the doctors. Even bought a BP machine. What transpired is my BP would rise at work, but once sat down and relaxing it would fall to normal. As soon as i lay down it was quite low. The average was fine but as soon as i was up and at work it went skyward.
> 
> Beetroot is very good for lowering BP. You can get extract tablets. Its also good pre exercise.



Yes - I am regular on the beetroot juice.

I take anti depressants for anxiety - a couple of inhalers for asthma .


----------



## The Jogger (20 Jun 2018)

Go on a ketogenic diet, eat meat, fish, green leafy veg and eat fat, leave out the real killers, grains and sugar mainly found in bread, pasta, rice and potatoes. Your body needs cholesterol especially as you age.


----------

